# Best colours to use that won't fade??



## OceanGirl-3 (May 24, 2009)

Is there such a thing?? like my blues have faded to green  and pink gone to orange :cry: 

So what's the best ones to use?

I use the M&P colours 


Ta Kristie


----------



## topcat (May 24, 2009)

Have you tried the Liquid Brites for MP soap from Aussie Soap Supplies?  I haven't yet, but I do use their CP ones and they rock!

Tanya


----------



## ChrissyB (May 24, 2009)

Is your soap in the sunlight?


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 24, 2009)

I am using the brites :cry:  and there in dark boxers in dark cupboard :cry: , all my soap crayons are wrecked :evil: 

Kristie


----------



## Tabitha (May 24, 2009)

OK, is it possible the fragrances you used contained vanilla? If so it is the vanilla that is changing your colors, making them muddy or muted. Any cake, cookie, rootbeer, icecream, berries & cream, etc type scents will have vanilla in them as a sweetener.


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 24, 2009)

Note to self READ first   *runs hides*

Performance in M&P Soap: smells great, but discolours soap brown 
OOPS that's why :roll: 

Thanks Tabitha

Kristie


----------



## topcat (May 24, 2009)

Oh Kristie.....so _embrace_ the brown tones and decide that is just how you meant them to be.  

Tanya


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 24, 2009)

I just went made a beautiful blue curl cupcake lets hope it won't go brown well at least then call it chocolate


----------



## bombus (May 25, 2009)

OceanGirl-3 said:
			
		

> I just went made a beautiful blue curl cupcake lets hope it won't go brown well at least then call it chocolate



There ya go! melt those crayons down and make 'em chocolate brown!
(boy, is that frustrating)


----------

